# Sewer Pipe Patch Job from Hell



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I took some pics of the pipe patch job, sorry missed a couple shots of the actual spreading of the epoxy (was training 2 guys how to do it) too many pics for the forum so here is the link to my facebook just click on pipe patch

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Seattle-Drain-Service/182173475152440?ref=hl

Why pipe patch in the first place? Well the worst spot was in the city street the cost and depth would have cost a lot to do. The house is sold pending 4 spot repairs by me. The whole in needs to be done but this was the cards I was handed. But what makes it the job from hell is not the 10 foot pit to access the pipe, nope it was seen to be a moderate hole in size but lots of mud had flowed in, no big I will jet it out very carefully and patch it right? Wrong after the initial mud was gone that was rock hard, the area would not drain out enough to do the patch. Eater and big big rocks and mud kept falling out of the now huge hole that was really there. I tried our vac trailer since it was there but not good enough results it was actually pulling in more debris from the hole. So I thought about it and shoved in a 3/4" air line off our 375 cfm compressor, placed the jetter line in there to farther down the line to add water and flush, then my camera so I could monitor and move things as needed. It worked real well! Not perfect but real close. Look at the pics. I still have 3 more to do but they are easy standard patches (I hope lol)


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Holy cow batman!

Sure hope & pray you got shoring on that pit, I couldn't tell from the pics.
Wouldn't want to lose you as part of the PZ family.

btw, good looking work.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

BigDave said:


> Holy cow batman!
> 
> Sure hope & pray you got shoring on that pit, I couldn't tell from the pics.
> Wouldn't want to lose you as part of the PZ family.
> ...


Yea there is but could have used a couple more near my kness on down, here is the thread with the excavation

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/little-vacuum-excavation-23780/


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

*here are the missing pics on todays patches*

here are some missing pics from todays 2 patches. Showing the wet out and packer etc. so you can really see what the deal is.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

a few more, the patches went in both directions up and down stream, added 2 cleanouts for future pipe lining, these patches will fix the real bad spots and add strength but the rest of the pipe will crumble and now nobody will have to go 10 feet deep again just line it from the surface.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

And these are not just for sewer work they have them in 2" on up and special ones for fittings. They can be used on cast iron rust out jobs under slabs if you can camera, clean and have access to the line.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Can you cut tie-ins in?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I do not know if they have come out with that right now I heard they where working on it. I saw where a person cut out the spot on the mat then carefully put it in position and it worked pretty good but he was close to the fitting to begin with. I have not kept up on all the new packers they have come out with because I just do sewers.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Cuda said:


> I do not know if they have come out with that right now I heard they where working on it. I saw where a person cut out the spot on the mat then carefully put it in position and it worked pretty good but he was close to the fitting to begin with. I have not kept up on all the new packers they have come out with because I just do sewers.



We used small hole saws down vents, but this was mostly to fix what a liner company f-ed up and covered up. I am sure they had problems down the line. 

Is that all one machine that pushes and inflates, with footage counter? They demoed one that was a POS for us. The idea seemed sound but they went to high tech.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Neat job!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> We used small hole saws down vents, but this was mostly to fix what a liner company f-ed up and covered up. I am sure they had problems down the line.
> 
> Is that all one machine that pushes and inflates, with footage counter? They demoed one that was a POS for us. The idea seemed sound but they went to high tech.


it is just a packer my camera is the footage counter and tape of course. You can do lots of things with it just maters what your mind comes up with, today i had it all planned out how i was going to patch a bad Y that the bottom had crumbled in, i was going to push the packer in 3/4 of the way inflated with larger zip ties and already have a hole cut in the mat before I wetted it out and use red marker to highlight the area so I would get it in just the right spot... but in the end I wimped out becuase if I messed up I would have had to dig another hole 10' deep to repair my mistake so even though I think I have it figured out i will wait for one that is around 4 feet deep to try it on lol


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Ahhhhh the trench liner, it was my specialty. So much can go wrong.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

My jaw was hitting the floor through both threads and your Facebook page. Pricing out your services has to be a major pain.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome stuff there:thumbsup:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Plumber said:


> My jaw was hitting the floor through both threads and your Facebook page. Pricing out your services has to be a major pain.


Yea pricing on proposals with so many unknowns is a little tough and I have a lot of competition in my area that brings prices down, most people don't care as long as they can flush again, but when I am done it looks like we we never there, when my competition is done they need a landscaper to come restore the yard.


----------

